# Which colour of tights for school??



## housewifey

I don't know why I can't figure this out myself haha!

DD's school colours will be red, grey and white. So grey pinafore or skirt, white shirt and red cardigan or sweater. So which colour of tights should I buy for her? My first thought was white but will I forever be buying white tights for her as they get so dirty easily? Or red? I have no idea. . . . help please :):)


----------



## Neko

I would just buy white. They get torn constantly anyways. Check all the sales and pick up as many cheap tights are you can now. White can be bleached if it gets dingy. 

It's going to be 90 here tomorrow (early heat wave) you are making me sweat just thinking about tights. I had to make my poor DD wear them for dance class. White ones, I toss them when they get beat. lol


----------



## Quartz

Round here its normally grey tights, grey socks or white socks. I thought it was so the girls and boys looked the same (grey bottom white and red top) and so dirt does not show up


----------



## MrsT&Ben

It should tell you somewhere in the schools info. But normally it's grey I think!


----------



## RachA

It should tell you in the info you get. Or else if you have a dedicated school shop then they will know. 

I would of thought Grey would make more sense. White will be a nightmare. DD's been at school since sept and has only had 1 pair of her green ones get a hole in them (she's fairly rough and tumble too) so I don't see why you'd go through that many.


----------



## Twinmum87

School mine are at are supposed to wear black or grey, Skirts/pinnyfores can be black or grey. My girl almost always wears black tights, only had 1 pack of grey I bought once when they had no black in her size. I know tights get torn etc but I wouldn't be wanting to bleach tights every time she fell over. Much easier to go with black or grey, I wouldn't my girl in white tights for school.


----------



## aimee-lou

Everyone seems to go for grey here. Got 3 boys myself but I agree, white tights would be a nightmare and tbh, school is stressful enough. Go with the grey! lol


----------



## housewifey

Grey did not even cross my mind as I thought it would look too much with the grey pinafore? Guessing it looks fine as most of you above use them!

School website doesn't specify and we don't have a dedicated school shop, only a website but only sells jumpers and polo shirts!

I'm going to scour the playground and see what's the norm but most of them are wearing socks since it's been a slight bit warmer. They all wear white socks?


----------



## housewifey

Twinmum87 said:


> School mine are at are supposed to wear black or grey, Skirts/pinnyfores can be black or grey. My girl almost always wears black tights, only had 1 pack of grey I bought once when they had no black in her size. I know tights get torn etc but I wouldn't be wanting to bleach tights every time she fell over. Much easier to go with black or grey, I wouldn't my girl in white tights for school.

Does your daughter wear her black tights with a black pinafore? or grey?? :)


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy's uniform is grey skirt/pinafore, and royal blue jumper/cardy and she always wears grey tights or white socks and all the other girls do the same. The school I teach in is grey with green jumper and all the girls there wear grey tights or white socks too. I think grey is the norm from my experience of schools as a teacher.


----------



## laurajo24

My sons school has the same colours as yours. Mostly they wear grey but some wear red and I think red looks nicer against the grey pinafore!


----------



## alibaba24

I would buy grey. DD's uniform will be royal blue and grey . the choice is grey navy or black. i will be buying just grey tights and unifrom as that as what all the other kids seem to wear


----------



## housewifey

laurajo24 said:


> My sons school has the same colours as yours. Mostly they wear grey but some wear red and I think red looks nicer against the grey pinafore!

Yeah I think red would look nicer but grey seems to be the norm! Now I'm even more unsure haha! I always contrast tights so if DD was wearing a blue dress I'd put white tights and a white cardigan on her rather than blue tights!


----------



## gingajewel

Megan's uniform is red cardi, grey skirt, white blouse and a red and grey tie and she can where either red or grey tights.


----------



## suzib76

Our uniform is red and black and most of the girls wear red tights. A few grey and black, don't think inhave ever seen white, but yeah mostly red.


----------



## tallybee

I'd go for grey tights or socks x


----------



## emyandpotato

Our school colours are black and white with red summer dresses and the girls wear white socks, and grey or black tights. Never seen white tights, seems quite impractical for school!


----------



## Sqwidge

I would say have a mix of red and grey tights and then white socks for the summer when wearing the summer dresses!


----------



## sausages

White is such a crap colour for school. I have no idea why most schools choose white polo shirts. In early years DD went through SO MANY polo shirts and I threw tons away cause they would get pen on them, paint on them, dinner stains. You name it!! It's the same with socks. White socks go grey and dull and stained in a matter of days. When you're a busy mum the last thing you want to be faffing with is bleaching socks and tights. Go for grey my friend. Now my DD is in navy tight ( as her cardi is navy) but her socks are grey, even with a summer dress. Haha!


----------



## Tasha

Ours is green so the girls wear either grey or green tights or black socks (white ones always look awful after even five minutes :haha), the red near here wear grey or red tights x


----------



## housewifey

I think I've decided to get a mix of red and grey and see which one we tend to use more of over the first term! 

Thanks for all the replies- i'm so new to this school business!


----------



## alibaba24

so am i! DD starts after the summer holidays and im already stressed lol


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Tasha said:


> Ours is green so the girls wear either grey or green tights or black socks (white ones always look awful after even five minutes :haha), the red near here wear grey or red tights x


Same.


----------



## Wriggley

:haha: im so glad i have boys my friend was showing me her DDs school where list - dresses skirts, summer dresses, trousers, tights, jumpers, cardis OMG! lol all i have to get is trousers, shorts polos and jumpers haha


----------

